
Blankfein Says Tariff Strategy May Help Pressure China - ycombonator
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-14/blankfein-says-tariffs-might-be-an-effective-negotiating-tool
======
alexnewman
So now I assume that the tariff strategy probably helps china. Just assuming
the opposite of Blankfein is almost always the thing.

~~~
vfulco2
Assume whatever enriches GS to the max is the opposite of what is said. The
world is run by (and serves at the pleasure of) them.

